# Question regarding ROTP



## Ontario23 (7 Aug 2012)

Hello,

I am 16 years old(as of August 17th) and I am going into Grade 11. I have a very large interest in becoming an Infantry Officer one day and I have been reading all about ROTP. I have been in contact with a recruiter via e-mail and they have told me that my best bet is to go down to my local recruiting office and learn more, which I plan on doing after my birthday. I figured I would get some insight from people who have already gone through the process. I wanted to know if it is possible to apply at 16. Actually, I know it is, but will they put my application on hold until I graduate and am ready to apply for RMC? Will I be put into reserves? I've been told by someone that I'll need to spend my summers doing something CF related(not sure what if it's even true). I would appreciate a run down of what happens at this age. 

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Aug 2012)

ROTP-Junior is mostly for students from Quebec, and your name is Ontario23? Not sure why you think you can get in at 16 for the Regular Force?


----------



## Ontario23 (8 Aug 2012)

I am fully aware that I cannot get into the regular force at 16, and if you thought I was implying that in any way, I was not. Why it ROTP junior mostly for students from Quebec? I didn't reAd that anywhere on the website. I guess you didn't read my full post because I asked if they would put my application on hold until I graduate or if I would be put into reserves until I am the eligible age(as far as I know you can do that? Correct me if I'm wrong). When I asked if I had to do something during my summers related to the CF, I got the info from an illegitimate source apparently, so ignore that. All I really want to know is what the process will be like if I apply for ROTP junior. 

Thanks, and sorry for any typos, sent this from my phone.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2012)

Ontario23 said:
			
		

> I wanted to know if it is possible to apply at 16. Actually, I know it is, but will they put my application on hold until I graduate and am ready to apply for RMC?



I got that info from right there.

ROTP for 16 year olds is for Quebec HS students who don't have the necessary academic credits to be accepted into an Ontario university. They need the prep year so they're not behind the 8-ball. They won't even look at your ROTP application until you have a HS diploma in Ontario, and a competitive one at that. Your application doesn't go on "hold", nor do you go into the reserves to wait because quite frankly the CF doesn't know if you have the smarts to get into RMC yet until you're completing grade 12 university courses with sufficiently high marks. The academic questionnaire I found on Google in 15 seconds for ROTP stated that if you're not from Quebec, you need a HS diploma to get into ROTP-Junior, but all of those requirements will be outlined to you quite clearly with a call to the local recruiting center.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Aug 2012)

Quebec's secondary education ends at Secondary V - the rough equivalent of Grade 11.  Quebec students who go on then do either a two-year pre-university diploma program followed by a three year degree, or a three year diploma.

The CF's "ROTP-jr" program provides the "missing year" for Quebec students, a prep year to get them ready for the four year program in military college.  Grade 12 grads from Ontario would go straight to MilCol.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Ontario23 (8 Aug 2012)

My apologies for the confusion, PuckChaser. Thank you both for clearing this up. I'm just anxious, I guess, but I've still got a couple years.

Thanks again.


----------



## jwtg (8 Aug 2012)

Ontario23 said:
			
		

> My apologies for the confusion, PuckChaser. Thank you both for clearing this up. I'm just anxious, I guess, but I've still got a couple years.
> 
> Thanks again.



Your best bet is to head into a recruiting center in September of your gr. 12 year.  Get the aptitude test written as quickly as possible.  Your high school marks can be provided throughout the course of the year.  The deadline is typically somewhere in January for applications (if my memory serves me correctly) but you're far better off having your application started as soon as they'll let you.  I went in in November and they said 'What the hell were you doing not coming in during the past 2 months??!!?!'

Regarding CF-related summers:  I got into RMC just fine without ever doing anything CF-related in the summer.  Team sports are great, leadership opportunities at school, part time job, everything you can do to broaden your life experience and demonstrate leadership potential is going to benefit you in the application process.

Good luck.


----------

